# 2. Gersfelder Mountainbike Marathon in der Rhön - 21.06.08



## Drahteselklinik (15. Juni 2008)

Es ist wieder soweit - am Samstag, den 21. 6. startet der 2. Gersfelder Mountainbike-Marathon durch die hessische Rhön.
(Letztes Jahr Auftaktveranstaltung "Drahteselklinik MTB Marathon 2007")
~58 km - ~1.000 Hm

Ausschreibung und Details unter www.radsporthaus-rhoen.de

Wenn alles klappt, gibt sich STORCK-BICYCLE die Ehre mit einem Showstand.

Die Strecke ist abwechslungsreich mit anspruchsvollen Steigungen, Singletrails, rasanten Abfahrten aber auch mit ca. 10% Teer aus genehmigungstechnischen Gründen.

mfg
Michael

www.radsporthaus-rhoen.de
www.drahteselklinik.de


----------



## pitcane (15. Juni 2008)

nur 10% asphalt!

das hört sich interessant an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (20. Juni 2008)

Wunderbar das es weitergeht, auch die Ausschreibung sieht schon proffes. aus! Leider kann ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen, ich hoffe aber das ich 2009 wieder eine Change bekomme. Ich wünsche euch viele Teilnehmer, gutes Wetter, und wieder viele nützliche Erfahrungen in Bezug auf organisatorisches.. 
m s g  V.Winkler


----------



## Drahteselklinik (22. Juni 2008)

Selbstverständlich geht es 2009 in die 3. Runde !
Allerdings etwas später wegen behördlichen Auflagen - und zwar erst nach dem 15.7.09 wegen den Brut- und Setzzeiten von Perlhuhn und Schwarzstorch im Biosphärenreservat Rhön.
Alles in Allem war es wieder eine gelungene Spassveranstaltung mit tollen landschaftlichen Passagen und knackigen Anstiegen.

Danke an Alle Teilnehmer - bis zum nächsten Mal !


----------

